# Extremely satisfied customer!



## bcharlow (Dec 23, 2008)

It's been 2 months since I installed and dialed in my BFD 1124P unit. I'm using it only for sub and a very very very cheap sub at that! Yet this continues to amaze me.

I get the tighter more musical and powerful bass I have wanted for years. And it's possible to hear the appreciable (and truly appreciate) the difference in quality even from another room. Don't get me wrong, I'm not talking louder here; I'm talking more musical, because my only use is for 2 channel MUSIC, not home theater.

I can't thank all the posters enough for the excellent instructions and encouragement.

Why this particular light has been hidden under the proverbial bushel basket for sooooo long, when there are who knows how many frustrated sub owners out there, is beyond me.

I make it a point to drive folks to this site.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

bcharlow said:


> I can't thank all the posters enough for the excellent instructions and encouragement.
> I make it a point to drive folks to this site.


Thanks for the kind words, Bart! :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

